

Try Windows Azure for free for 3 months (no credit card) - seshagiric
http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/pricing/free-trial
Earlier they used to ask for a credit card, but it does not now. I am myself going to try the SQL Azure and AppFabric ServiceBus (pubnhub) features.
======
NonEUCitizen
Title says "(no credit card)" but linked-to page says:

A Windows Live ID and credit card are required for proof of identity.

------
seshagiric
Actually it does require a credit card but I am not able to edit the post to
correct it.

